# milford, ct - ISO ebling for 02 superduty.



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey all, looking to purchase a used ebling for an 02 superduty. Don't know too much about them, and how styles have updated or not over the years, just interested in purchasing one relatively close to CT, will travel within reason, just looking for one to throw on a truck I already have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

There are a couple on craigslist in Michigan


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Drock78 said:


> There are a couple on craigslist in Michigan


not exactly as local as id like, more toward new england, NY, PA.. bump


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have one that would mount right up. Used 2 seasons, sat last year


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

acswaupaca1 said:


> I have one that would mount right up. Used 2 seasons, sat last year


Where are you located?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

There is a company called Driftbuster I think. Take a look at their rear plows. I have all the material and stuff to make a rear plow set up but too many other projects in the way right now.


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

pipelayer said:


> Where are you located?


WI


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

acswaupaca1 said:


> WI


Send me info and pics if you can. I'd be interested in grabbing and having it shipped for the right price for sure.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

Subscribing. May be interested in another local Ebling for sale


----------

